# Is Galvin Green stuff really worth the price???



## Martylaa (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking for waterproof winter stuff, saw the Galvin Green clothing range, christ is it really worth the money been asked by some places???
Need trousers and jacket, any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope, not in my opinion. Granted it is good stuff but you can get gear just as good for half the price.


----------



## Martylaa (Sep 28, 2010)

any makes to recommend then?


----------



## FourPutt (Sep 28, 2010)

Again, I would look at the Nike Gore Tex stuff.  I have had mine for a year now and it's great.  Full suit was just over 100 quid.

Actually, just checking about, I can see a waterproof Nike suit for 100 quid on a website, but it's not the gore tex one.  The gore tex one I have is over 200... I must have picked it up in a sale or something.

Still.  Probably a lot cheaper than the Galvin stuff.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Sep 28, 2010)

Callaway and Green stuff made in same factory Callaway stuff always get cleared at cost that can never be said about green!


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd've said no until I actually bought a waterproof jacket from them.  It is easily the best waterproof bit of clothing I've ever bought and I've got through a few suits in my time.

It is comfortable to swing in, breathable, utterly waterproof and very smart too.

I'm converted now.  I know that it will last me a long long time.

Trousers going on the Xmas list this year!

Sizes are a little on the small side so go larger if in doubt.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 28, 2010)

No it's not.. so there and I use Stubert keks and Proquip jackets and I have no complaints about either. Keks off Ebay for Â£20.00 and the jacket in the sale at my local range Â£25.00 45 notes for the full kit that's less than virtually any single item from GG, a hat may be about that.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it is, but depends on your budget. any good quality gortex suit would do. ive just upgraded to GG from my 10 year old sunderland goretex suit. im a plumber and my waterproof work jacket is goretex (not GG) cost me 100 quid at arco. keeps me dry guaranteed.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2010)

If you spend most of the rainy days we have in this country out on the course and it would take a hurricane to get you in, the GG kit is worth every penny.

If, however, like most and you only play a dozen or so times a year in full on lashing rain then it can't be.

No doubt its the best but it comes at a price. If you want to afford it then go ahead. I don't play enough in that sort of rain to make it worth while. I don't even wear waterproof trousers most of the time - I'd rather take a spare pair and change afterwards. There are plenty of jackets that will keep you dry. 

Lets assume that a GG suit costs Â£400. YOu can get a Sunderland suit for less than Â£200. Will the GG last twice as long and keep you twice as dry?
You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 28, 2010)

Worth every penny, but then i don't pay top whack for my gear. It's not what you know and all that!!


----------



## dangermouse (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a sunderland waterproof suit, which is absolutely fine and I got it for Â£100 from clubhouse golf. However, I also have a Galvin Green waterproof top I've started wearing (I wear it for going the shop etc in as well) and it is far superior to the sunderland - just feels better and is easier to play in. 

I also have a few of the t-shirts and sweaters from GG, but have to say I wouldn't buy those again as I think they are overpriced; but will definitely get GG waterproofs in the future, as I believe the extra cost to be worth it for those.


----------



## Simbo (Sep 28, 2010)

iv got a cross waterproof suit-Â£100 couple years ago in my pro shop, callaway suit, 50 quid, jacket at tk maxx and trousers in a sale at  auchterlonies. both very good suiots IMO.
id be quite prepared to splash out on GG stuff if i thought it was worth the money but i cant see it keeping me any drier than the ones iv got.

when i tried it on i always found the jackets to be very loose round the neck and thought the water would just pour in there, anyone else noticed  this??


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

iv got a cross waterproof suit-Â£100 couple years ago in my pro shop, callaway suit, 50 quid, jacket at tk maxx and trousers in a sale at  auchterlonies. both very good suiots IMO.
id be quite prepared to splash out on GG stuff if i thought it was worth the money but i cant see it keeping me any drier than the ones iv got.

when i tried it on i always found the jackets to be very loose round the neck and thought the water would just pour in there, anyone else noticed  this??
		
Click to expand...

As Imurg says, if you'll go out in the lashing rain, then Gore-Tex clothing is what you want - whether that be GG or not.  If you're keeping it in your bag, "just in case", then it's not worth it.

I've always found that cheaper waterproofs have a certain tolerance and, if you are really out in the pouring rain, then they will succumb to the elements.  Gore-tex won't.  That is the real advantage of GG and similar.

I've been out a few times since I've got and it's pissed down.  My top half protected by GG has been bone dry and my legs protected by ProQuip were mostly dry(ish).

It's worth the extra expense to me as I'm prepared to stay out in crappy weather.  (Mainly because the course doesn't go anywhere near the clubhouse until the 18th so it's barely worth walking in!)  If I wasn't prepared to stay out, then I wouldn't spend that kind of money.

As they are quite stylish too, I wear mine out and about so I get the extra wear out of it.  I appreciate they are a lot of money but they are damn good.

Oh, and I don't have a problem with the neck at all.  Mine fits perfectly.  Must have a big neck to go with my melon head.


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2010)

Just bought Proquip tourflex suit, and can fully recommend. Got a good deal at Clubhouse Golf, Â£130.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2010)

I think we all have to pay a premium for a named brand but if we shopped around could probably get better deals,however companys play on this and know they can get away with it because theres always someone who wants the best.I find with most wet gear it restricts movement and really effects my game as it winds me up mentally so if i had to pay a bit more i would.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive just bought a stuburt jacket for 25quid and got some callaway troos for 20. Only been out once in them but would recommend both. Jacket in particular is very comfortable to swing in.


----------



## drawboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone really want to be out on a course in the kind of weather that GG will keep you dry in? what kind of fun is that? I hate playing in the rain if it's a choice between golf in the rain and an afternoon session on the pop, it's the pub every time for me.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it is.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,played last thursday at my place with Grumps it was coming down straight ,was dry as a bone when i came of ,well worth the cash.


----------



## in_the_trees (Sep 28, 2010)

i own quite a few galvin green garments (jacket/waterproofs/polos/sweaters)

is it worth the money ive spent? no probably not
i think wearing the best imo is a confidence thing
the way i see it is i know my swing isnt the best neither my game.

so if im wearing decent gear and using decent kit i dont feel too out of place


----------



## Macster (Sep 28, 2010)

Im a big beleiver in 'you get what you pay for' etc, and I love the look & feel if GG waterproofs.

BUT, the simple fact is, I hate playing in heavy rain, and find that my hands/grips are totally fecked in that kind of weather, so I may as well not bother.

So, apart from being all toasty and dry under a GG suit, my hands will still be battling to keep a grip !! 
Now, if GG did some good gloves.........  


NB:  maybe they already do ???!!


----------



## Martylaa (Sep 28, 2010)

i do like gore tex stuff, but struggling to find anything other than galvin green or nike paclite clothing, surely one of the big boys makes gore tex golf clothing too????


----------



## FourPutt (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously, the Nike Gore Tex paclite stuff is great.  As is Galvin Green, but that stuff is just a wee bit out of my price range at the moment, since I still have new golf shoes and a new hybrid on the wishlist.  

Other than Nike and GG, Proquip make some decent waterproofs, as do Sunderland and Stuburt.  

There's some Stuburt stuff on Online Golf at the moment for cheap.  Graeme McDowell, amongst others, uses Stuburt stuff, so it's not like they're a complete "budget" brand that no pro would touch.


----------



## THJahar (Sep 28, 2010)

No....
Go into a shop and do a 'rustle' test between a sunderland and a GG...You hear that noise of the GG...yup that's the trade off you get for that extra smidgin of waterproof.
My sunderland has taken a battering and not let me down.
And the most important thing....half the price.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 28, 2010)

i do like gore tex stuff, but struggling to find anything other than galvin green or nike paclite clothing, surely one of the big boys makes gore tex golf clothing too????
		
Click to expand...

check mizuno website and read about their technology, then buy last years range


----------



## Parmo (Sep 28, 2010)

Are Sunice still in business? I bought a short sleeved rainshirt for Â£20 as I hate long sleeved rain jackets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2010)

Never understood how a Â£250 jacket can be that much better than other makes and have always though GG is seriously overpriced. I have always preferred Proquip and never had any problems or complaints. These guys do a great deal and I recommend them. Think of what you can spend the money you save on

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Complete_Suit_Deals.html


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2010)

As a number have said already, it really does depend on whether or not you play on, or maybe even more importantly if you would start in torrential rain. (I've just replaced my Gore-Tex climbing shell jacket for the eye-watering sum of Â£450, but then I need all the features and durability it offers, so to me it was worth it).

IMO it's only worth paying for the best gear if you regularly play in heavy rain, if not go for a Pro-quip suit or similar, I've currently got a pair of Pro-quip overtrousers and they are pretty much ok. They will eventually wave the white flag in very heavy rain though. But, I will be upgrading to a top end suit for this winter.

Don't believe all the hype about breathability though, Gore-Tex works on the principle that the perforations in the material are too small to allow water droplets through, yet large enough to allow water vapour to escape. For the water vapour to be able to pass through there needs to be a differential in humidity either side of the material - that doesn't occur when it's raining in biblical proportions!


----------



## Martylaa (Sep 28, 2010)

Never understood how a Â£250 jacket can be that much better than other makes and have always though GG is seriously overpriced. I have always preferred Proquip and never had any problems or complaints. These guys do a great deal and I recommend them. Think of what you can spend the money you save on

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Complete_Suit_Deals.html

Click to expand...

top man like the look of those proquip or the mizuno imperlite suits as well, time to do some research....


----------



## steveyjd81 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes it is, I have a Gg base layer which is amazing and a PAC lite gg top! Well worth the extra!


----------



## Parmo (Sep 28, 2010)

I never play when its that heavy rain, I mean what's the point in spending Â£300+ when your playing partners walk in?


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 28, 2010)

I never play when its that heavy rain, I mean what's the point in spending Â£300+ when your playing partners walk in?
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is when we're out, we're out.  From anywhere apart from 18, you're looking at a minimum of a full five minutes (and a maximum of 15-20) walk back in so it rarely seems worth it.

Plus I wouldn't walk in unless my playing partners wanted to.  I'd stay out even if it was to mark a card.  I just wouldn't leave someone in the lurch like that.

Hence the need for decent waterproofs.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah it is, best waterproofs I have owned by far, I went through 3 different typs, and then won money in a few club comps and put it together to get the galvin stuff, def worth it for the trousers, for me! I also have a footjoy red lable half sleeve jacket and I usually wear that as I cant stand my arms covered, and the footjoy stuff is top notch too.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got some Sunice pants that I've had about 5 years and they are still A1 completely waterproof and cost about Â£70 at the time.
As for GG it's a bit like buying a car for Â£30K or Â£60K. I'm sure the more expensive car will be a bit quicker and have slightly softer leather seats etc but the Â£30K car will still be a very nice drive and tick all the boxes. Yes the second car is better but is it Â£30K better?  That's a personal choice I suppose but for me GG are not good value, but if you have the cash and nothing better to spend it on.....


----------



## SharkAttack (Sep 28, 2010)

Homers suggestion of the Proquip Tour flex is top kit and for a little more go to American Golf they are doing the Sunice GoreTex suit for 1/2 price Â£199. I have bits from both manufactures and no complaints.

Shark


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2010)

I certainly could not justify the cost as I never play in really heavy rain. That said, felt that I needed a waterproof suit for Goswick as I currently only have waterproof tops. I have picked up a Woodworm full suit for a bargain Â£29.00 so will see how that performs. If it is even half decent then it will be a total bargain.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will never find out if GG is any good, as their stuff just doesn't fit me. The jackets are all too short. I also hate paclite, as it rustles like a dustbin liner. The full on Goretex is only in long sleeve, and I like short sleeve suits.

I have a pair of Sunderland goretex trousers, bought in a sale for Â£60. These are fine.

I have several jackets, two Footjoy red label ones with long sleeves (don't get much use, but have always been waterproof), a Footjoy red label with short sleeves (gets used loads, never had any issues with it), and a new Nike short sleeved one. This is an experiment, as it is a bit weird. Bought it for Â£20, reduced from around Â£150. Have worn it once so far, at Beau, and it was fine. Very comfortable to wear, as it is stretchy.

I have more issues with finding waterproof shoes.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2010)

I have recently bought a ProQuip suit off of ebay.
Jacket from one supplier @ Â£39.99 and the trousers from another @ Â£29.99.
Best waterproofs I've ever owned. Lightweight, fit well, don't rustle as you walk down the fairway.
Highly recommended.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2010)

Never understood how a Â£250 jacket can be that much better than other makes and have always though GG is seriously overpriced. I have always preferred Proquip and never had any problems or complaints. These guys do a great deal and I recommend them. Think of what you can spend the money you save on

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Complete_Suit_Deals.html

Click to expand...

top man like the look of those proquip or the mizuno imperlite suits as well, time to do some research....
		
Click to expand...



As i mentioned earlier i got the Proquip Tourflex from Clubhouse golf. Excellent suit no rustling, nice and soft and great value. I think the Ryder Cup team are wearing them, so should get a good waterproof testing over the next few days


----------



## JohnW (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought my first GG Gore-Tex jacket in May after deliberating for a long time and I think it was worth every penny! It is comfortable and not a problem to play and swing in, plus of course it is waterproof. Like others, I have worn it out away from the course and found it ideal.

I think you get what you pay for, ultimately itâ€™s everyone's individual choice, but you won't go wrong if you think itâ€™s worth the price.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had top end Pro-Quip and Sunderland stuff over the past two years and they are both fair in showers and rubbish in really bad weather.

I will be buying GG shortly.  Firmly believe in buy cheap buy twice but agree with the sentiments here that it has to be overpriced for what it is.   

Qestion is, is it worth it - probably not as it is only a jacket or trousers and costs a lot!  That doesn't mean you shouldn't buy them if you want them though.


----------



## Herbie (Sep 30, 2010)

In response to the OP

No it is not, it's price is purely based on what they can get people to pay and not the quality of the product alone.
When there is stuff out there that can do exactly the same job (or better in some cases) for a lot less money only fools or fashion followers will pay the higher price for GG.

This comment in no way suggests GG kit is in any way rubbish, far from it, it's just over priced.


----------



## HRC99 (Sep 30, 2010)

In response to the OP

No it is not, it's price is purely based on what they can get people to pay and not the quality of the product alone.
When there is stuff out there that can do exactly the same job (or better in some cases) for a lot less money only fools or fashion followers will pay the higher price for GG.

This comment in no way suggests GG kit is in any way rubbish, far from it, it's just over priced.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't that be said about pretty much anything to do with golf from woods, irons, putters, balls and the club to which you belong?


----------



## Parmo (Oct 3, 2010)

Just bought Proquip tourflex suit, and can fully recommend. Got a good deal at Clubhouse Golf, Â£130.
		
Click to expand...

You should have waited as Clubhouse golf have Â£20 off for the RC.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Just bought GG top and trousers and am going to test them at Royal County Down tomorrow so will report how good they are then!


----------



## Parmo (Oct 4, 2010)

Just bought GG top and trousers and am going to test them at Royal County Down tomorrow so will report how good they are then!
		
Click to expand...

I'm seriously thinking about getting some Paclite stuff, but I really need to think about how much I play in the rain to justify the cost.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Played in my new top and trousers.  It chucked it down with 40mph winds.  2 playing partners were utterly soaked.  A mate and I were bone dry in our GG kit.

You can't buy better it would seem.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 5, 2010)

I still think you can buy cheaper though.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes I am sure you can.  Goes back to the OP's original question I guess.  No they are not worth the cost unless you really value staying 100% dry in shocking weather on a golf course.  If you do want to be dry, then they are good value I suppose.

In terms of cost, the list price on mine was Â£240 for the jacket and Â£180 for the trousers.

I paid Â£230 for both in total as I have a friend in the trade.


----------

